# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  هذا موقع لبناء أكسبرت أتوماتيكيا  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## gad gad

هذا موقع لبناء أكسبرت أتوماتيكيا ... فهل من شرح مفصل  لة ... 
حاولت ولم أصل لنتيجة .... فمن يعرف الطريقة فليساعد بالشرح .  Expert Advisor Builder for MetaTrader 4

----------


## gad gad

لا يوجد خبير  يساعدنا على خطواط وشرح الطريقة ..... حاولت ولكنى وجدت معضلات لا أفهمها فى المنتصف .... برجاء المساعدة .

----------


## VaNaDess

احد الاخوة ارفقه من قبل
علي العموم الطريقة كالتالي كحسب فهمي : خانة Template لتعديل الكود مباشرة
Variables لاضافة المتغيرات
Buy logics لاضافة اوامر فتح عمليات الشراء 
Sell logics لفتح عمليات البيع
لاضافة اوامر قفل صفقات الشراء Close(Buy) logics
لاضافة اوامر غلق صفقات البيع Close(Sell) logics
واخيرا Order options لاضافة اختيارات للاكسبرت مثل تحديد وقف الخسارة وحجم اللوت والبروفيت 
الاول بتدرج من Variables المؤشرات اللي الاسكربت هيعمل عليها
مثال الاستوكاستيك وتحدد قيمه والماكد وتحدد قيمه 
وبعدين تحدد اوامر البيع والشراء .. عندما الاستوكاستيك يبلغ رقم كذا او يكون اقل من او يساوي كذا يفتح الصفقة
ويغلقها عند البروفيت كذا بتكون محدده من Order options  
في رأيي انك ممكن تصنع بالموقع هذا اكسبيرتات بسيطة او اسس لاسكبيرتاتك 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## gad gad

> احد الاخوة ارفقه من قبل
> علي العموم الطريقة كالتالي كحسب فهمي : خانة Template لتعديل الكود مباشرة
> Variables لاضافة المتغيرات
> Buy logics لاضافة اوامر فتح عمليات الشراء 
> Sell logics لفتح عمليات البيع
> لاضافة اوامر قفل صفقات الشراء Close(Buy) logics
> لاضافة اوامر غلق صفقات البيع Close(Sell) logics
> واخيرا Order options لاضافة اختيارات للاكسبرت مثل تحديد وقف الخسارة وحجم اللوت والبروفيت 
> الاول بتدرج من Variables المؤشرات اللي الاسكربت هيعمل عليها
> ...

 شكرا لك أخى العزيز على شرحك ... وأنت ماشأ الله تحب الشرح دائما ..... وما قلتة حضرتك هو ما فعلتة أنا ولكن يبدو أننى تائة فى مجال البرمجة .

----------


## VaNaDess

لا شكر علي واجب اخي العزيز ..

----------


## gad gad

للرفع .... المساعدة للشرح من أخ مبرمج .

----------

